# Hanover to Europa park - ideas en route?



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

In a last minute change of plan we are taking our 5 year old for a week to Germany. We shall go to the Dinopark at Munchehagen near Hanover, then we have two nights before going to Europa park at Rust. It's about 600 km and Google says about 6 hours but we are happy to divert off the main roads. Does anyone have any ideas for stops and activities en-route? We'd be grateful for any information as we don't know the area at all,
Lala


----------

